# Potash Reductions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Potash mining outfits will reduce costs thru mine closures and labor reductions.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash_corp._plans_mine_closure_18_workforce_reduction_BLMG/


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the big potash mine here laid off a pile of people. I'm not sure whats going on as the local potash prices haven't softened really.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unlike the American farmer, I'd say the potash companies are smart enough to cut production to keep high prices instead of letting it tank.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Unlike the American farmer, I'd say the potash companies are smart enough to cut production to keep high prices instead of letting it tank.


No doubt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The news says market prices have fallen 40% after a price war with the russians.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Unlike the American farmer, I'd say the potash companies are smart enough to cut production to keep high prices instead of letting it tank.


Yes I think that I correct


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> The news says market prices have fallen 40% after a price war with the russians.


40% wholesale or retail?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Local fertilizer company hereabouts got stuck with a whole bunch of high priced potash a couple of years ago, then the price dropped. They ended up selling it at a loss. My contact said they lost over a $1 million on the deal.

BUT--guess what--they started selling the new stuff a substantial mark up.

BTWon't prices usually go down, not up, in a price war? then go up when the price war ends? I guess I'm just confused.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Given its the producers competing its the wholesale.

As far as I know there isn't anything stopping me from contracting a train load directly from the local mine right now as they are desperate for contracts.



hog987 said:


> 40% wholesale or retail?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We spread potash on every acre we farm in the fall because we are all notill and it tends to move slowly threw the organic matter. We paid $450(0-0-60) in spring .Word on the street was $300 or less for potash in fall . I could not find any under $450 so I only spread half rate this fall will spread other half in spring hoping for price drop ???


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! If word on the street about $300 per ton comes true, even by spring, that would be $0.25 per pound of K2O. It's been a while since potash was at that price. Save those $s and be ready to apply a slug of it where needed. Hybrid bermudagrass and alfalfa need a lot of potash.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

vhaby said:


> Wow! If word on the street about $300 per ton comes true, even by spring, that would be $0.25 per pound of K2O. It's been a while since potash was at that price. Save those $s and be ready to apply a slug of it where needed. Hybrid bermudagrass and alfalfa need a lot of potash.


Ima keeping a close eyeball on it.......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Wow! If word on the street about $300 per ton comes true, even by spring, that would be $0.25 per pound of K2O. It's been a while since potash was at that price. Save those $s and be ready to apply a slug of it where needed. Hybrid bermudagrass and alfalfa need a lot of potash.


I can remember father complaining bitterly when Potash broke $200/ton.


----------

